# money problem



## modeltrainhead (Nov 15, 2009)

what can i afford for 40 buck without going on ebay suggestions it has to be ho scale


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Train Show.


----------



## modeltrainhead (Nov 15, 2009)

oh lol im in a oh duh for me moment im like i never thpught of that lol


----------



## TulsaFlyer (Sep 21, 2009)

I've managed to find a lot of stuff (including full sets) for much less than 40 bucks on ebay.
There are numerous listings for new sets for 50-80 dollars with free shipping right now.
Is there a certain reason you don't want to use ebay?

I've heard of people finding stuff at second hand stores, such as Goodwill, for very little money. I have a large Goodwill store near me, I've bought many things from books on up for just pennies. Of course I haven't even checked for train stuff yet.hwell:

95 percent of my stuff is now HO.


Jody


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

TulsaFlyer said:


> I've managed to find a lot of stuff (including full sets) for much less than 40 bucks on ebay.
> There are numerous listings for new sets for 50-80 dollars with free shipping right now.
> Is there a certain reason you don't want to use ebay?
> 
> ...


Modeltrain head is only12 or 13 or 14 or 25 or so. (I think)
As he tends to change his age every once and a while.
(Right Kyle?)
How old are you today?:laugh:

Kyle what you need to do is ask your parents what you can do to earn a few bucks.

Wash the car? Take out the garbage? Help vacuum? Shovel the snow? Rake the leaves? Pull weeds?
There must be something so you can make a few bucks for your hobby.


Edit..................,

Oh you got $40 bucks you want to blow?
The question to you is then,

What do you need?


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

if you looking for complete setup, unfortunatley nothing i'm afraid. i mean this amount WILL buy you an engine, couple cars , power pack and track (maybe even with turnouts) but the quality will leave LOTS to be desired. as a result of poor running you will get frustrated...

just my 2 cents, sorry.


not to use as a plug, its really not pressing me but if you want i can sell you some of my items, basically complete set in running condition, track, your cars of choice, maintained locomotive... not that i think its as long term investment


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Tankist, a good source is a good source. That's a good offer and he should consider it.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

If I told these guys what I get for $40, they'd sob like school girls...


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Spring means...SAILING!*

Sit on the $40 and go......SAILING..."GARAGE SAILING"....at least you can see what your getting and be surprised whats out there! CUZ THERES ALOT OUT THERE!:laugh::laugh: Go with your Mom or Dad...its FUN!:thumbsup:


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

40$ will buy box or two of "railroading", true . pile of cars, engines truck and other stuff. however it will require serious work to get to run, it will not work in satisfactory manner right out of the old box. and intermittent and poor running will be no fun and will lead to frustration.

shay, it is good that you  know how to fix and tune engines. now imagine that you don't and sitting in front of old stuff that is throwing sparks since you decided to start your model railroading this way. even if you not going to sob like a school girl, chances are high that you will say "screw that stuff" and go watch TV.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Where is the sense of ADVENTURE*



tankist said:


> 40$ will buy box or two of "railroading", true . pile of cars, engines truck and other stuff. however it will require serious work to get to run, it will not work in satisfactory manner right out of the old box. and intermittent and poor running will be no fun and will lead to frustration.
> 
> shay, it is good that you  know how to fix and tune engines. now imagine that you don't and sitting in front of old stuff that is throwing sparks since you decided to start your model railroading this way. even if you not going to sob like a school girl, chances are high that you will say "screw that stuff" and go watch TV.


We have a young man who wants to spend $40 on train stuff.....and so it comes from a garage sail....and say it throws sparks...wouldn't it be great for a dad and son or even mom and daughter to try to make this box of train stuff run and have that sense of accomplishment that comes with it. Maybe its just me but thats a BIG problem with some families and people in general who dissasociate themselves from getting healthy hobbies or interact as families....WOW there I go again. Hey kid take the $40 bucks...and put it in the BANK!:laugh:


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

if he is willing to put work into it and has some idea how to - great, by all means. however usually there are some expectations and when these are not met frustration sets in


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Let the Buyer Beware!*

Its all about the perception of value...and work ethic!:thumbsup:


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

near cristmass i put a craiglist ad and sold some of my overstock. buyers came in with the understanding that i'm not offering the top of the line stuff. aside of maintained and restored engines (and cars) i had some "project" ones as well offered for symbolic price. guess what, no one took them. which i guess is good for me since i eventually got to some of them, brought to running condition and sold for more.

my point is that, bad or good, from what i've seen people usually want fully running stuff. as i said if OP understands what he is getting into and ready for that - by all means. otherwise he will be turned of from the hobby altogether


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I would still stand by my first statement as I've been amazed at what $40 gets me...most of it needed very little real work to get them running...the only real drawback---if it could be called that---is that I can't be period or paint scheme picky, leaving me with a gamut of road names in my roster...and that's not necessarily a bad thing 

My annoyance comes from the idea that most of this information is a click away (well, maybe a click and a few minutes wait for those with dial-up). A basic knowledge of how things work is a requirement of this hobby and there's no better teacher than a box lot of cantankerous engines. It'll leave you with a greater sense of accomplishment and enjoyment of the hobby---or---you'll just leave and go back to your X-Box...or stamp collecting.


----------



## Rob Snyder (Oct 31, 2009)

I agree with Shaygetz on this. I'm not good with electrical stuff but my dad is. I take my engines with electrical problems to him and learn how to fix them. $40 can get you a bunch of train stuff if you look in the right places. I go to flea markets, goodwill, yard sales, and yes, Greedbay also. Most of my stuff is used and had to be repaired when I got it. As Tankisk said, The OP has to be willing to work on them to get them up an running.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

if you are auto mechanic you can ( and probably should) brag about "i got this vehicle for fraction of a price and all i needed to do is a simple change of timing belt and water pump". you have skill and desire, good for you (truly, exactly 0 sarcasm ). perhaps some will do the same. however most people are users and expect their stuff to just work. telling them "sure ,just buy a dirt cheap clunker and fix it. its as easy as sneezing" might not be the best advice. even though it is part of the hobby. i say get a good running loco to enjoy the RR and then play with all the half dead stuff...


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*A Debate .....? New Thread perhaps?*

This is a classic case of Clashing Ideologies!! RTR Self satisfaction vs. Good Old Yankee hardwork....and ingenuity!:thumbsup:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

MacDaddy55 said:


> This is a classic case of Clashing Ideologies!! RTR Self satisfaction vs. Good Old Yankee hardwork....and ingenuity!:thumbsup:


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Solidarity!*

Keep the Faith, Brother...I thank you!


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

MacDaddy55 said:


> This is a classic case of Clashing Ideologies!! RTR Self satisfaction vs. Good Old Yankee hardwork....and ingenuity!:thumbsup:


Mac, i think you confused the thread. RTR vs non RTR is discussed near by. here we have a case of recommending best approach to start of RR modelling. 

i think you guys unwilling to face that what works for some might not work in all cases. personal opinions of course but chances are that 14yo will be interested in running train more then in fixing it. what seems like very little work to some is not as little for others. one non carefull move and instead of soldering wire back to pickup spring you melt down the truck mounts... as a result one curses the moment he decided to get that 40$ box, throws it in the attic and remembers with disgust the time he wated to take on that hobby. buying a hobby vehicle is a great idea if your goal is auto-mechanics. not so if you want to drive it reliably and with enjoyment.




and BTW Shay, i had a large collection of stamps with one complete album (and a small one for overruns for trading) of railroad equipment from allover the world i had to part with. i'm not really happy about that. i would give worlds for getting at least that RR album back. so that comment is not really appreciated,


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tankist said:


> Mac, i think you confused the thread. RTR vs non RTR is discussed near by. here we have a case of recommending best approach to start of RR modelling.
> 
> i think you guys unwilling to face that what works for some might not work in all cases. personal opinions of course but chances are that 14yo will be interested in running train more then in fixing it. what seems like very little work to some is not as little for others. one non carefull move and instead of soldering wire back to pickup spring you melt down the truck mounts... as a result one curses the moment he decided to get that 40$ box, throws it in the attic and remembers with disgust the time he wated to take on that hobby. buying a hobby vehicle is a great idea if your goal is auto-mechanics. not so if you want to drive it reliably and with enjoyment.
> 
> ...



Nothing wrong with collecting stamps. I started when my uncle gave me an 1938 album filled with old stamps I was 12. Though he took the high value ones the ones he left are worth a good buck today.

Heck I got countries that aren't even countries any more.

Take an express stamp that sells for say $15 bucks today. the next year it is all most worth double that. buy a mint sheet of a hundred of them for the face price of $1500 and the next year it's worth over $3000.

Where else can you get that much return profit in a year?

Hang on to it for 20 years and it will be worth $50,000.

Plus you are collecting mini works of art.

Why did you get rid of them Tank?


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Nope....I don't think so.....*

NO......this is a subject that has broached several threads,along the way, that continues to be bandied about. One mans trash is another mans treasure...once its mine its mine forever. From "Best Rolling Stock" to what do I do with "Money Problem" it seems that a lively debate has risen between RTR and "Those Kits". or "The Box of Train Junk" or Young Guys vs. Old Dudes....now I like a good debate and can and will defend my opinion til my hair grows back.:laugh: but you have to admit that there IS a CLASH OF IDEOLOGIES.....and it does make for lively debate....so don't check me on what I know and don't know TANK.because of the comment by Shaygetz, Stationmaster Bob and myself you've opened this subject up pal. Just do remember this is an open Forum okay! Hey Ed, those stamps will be woth a lot sooner than you think!


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Mac, you certainly entitled to post your thoughts and checking your knowledge is not what i tried to do. i also don't see ideology here. 

i installed my own hardwood flooring and kitchen cabinets i got in ikea and saved some serious money. i have skill (i think) required to accomplish that. i may laugh at those paying twice the amount for installation of this stuff () for me to recommend DIY kitchen as ultimate solution would be simply irresponsible as i understand not all posses the skill and not all will be willing to go through the inconvenience. 


ed, i never really though of stamps as investment, lol.
parents sold lots of stuff on fire-sale just before we left USSR. 5 brick heavy albums of stamps, my railroad set and a lot of other cool stuff were deemed as not absolutely nessesery... sacrifices had to be made...


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*No Offense Taken!*

Not a problem Tank.....thats what I like about this Forum......lots of topics for debate....and I'm sure ideology will come up again some where down the line!:thumbsup:


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey boys! One nice thing about this forum is that we all get to be right here and there at times. We all have our ways of doing things...I certainly have mine! Shoot, I seldom spend more than $40 on my locos BRAND NEW!

I think we can all agree that $40 will get you a start in model railroading. Whether we buy cheap quality stuff that needs attention or more high-end stuff, everything will need a little maintenance sooner or later. Some will embrace the maintenance, others may get scared off by it. Unfortunately, it is a necessary evil for the success of model railroading.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

mr_x_ite_ment said:


> Hey boys! One nice thing about this forum is that we all get to be right here and there at times. We all have our ways of doing things...I certainly have mine! Shoot, I seldom spend more than $40 on my locos BRAND NEW!
> 
> I think we can all agree that $40 will get you a start in model railroading. Whether we buy cheap quality stuff that needs attention or more high-end stuff, everything will need a little maintenance sooner or later. Some will embrace the maintenance, others may get scared off by it. Unfortunately, it is a necessary evil for the success of model railroading.


Modeltrainhead has some HO or at least used to. 
Then he changed his mind and got some O. 
then he changed his mind and now is back to HO. Got rid of the O.
Next month Kyle will probably change his mind and get some N.

Right Kyle?:laugh:


----------

